# برنامج WaterCad كامل بالتفعيل بالشرح



## hammo_beeh (27 يناير 2017)

*
البرنامج كامل بالتفعيل

*

*اضغط لتحميل البرنامج*

https://www.file-upload.com/uavh0ofjb5yu

*الشرح *


*الشرح الجزء الاول*

https://www.file-upload.com/vwulcakt7lnq

*الشرح الجزء الثانى*

https://www.file-upload.com/hciy84fa0r8m

*الشرح الجزء الثالث*

https://www.file-upload.com/8gol7nuyxelk

*الملفات المستخدمة فى الشرح *

*اضغط للتحميل 

https://www.file-upload.com/r4yykrog9odz

:75::75::75::75::75:
*
​


----------



## amirhelmy (1 أبريل 2017)

جزاكم الله خيرا مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## corolla (4 فبراير 2018)

لو سمحت لو ممكن ترفع ملفات الشرح مرة أخري و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Ayman 1989 (9 فبراير 2018)

ممكن اعادة رفع الملفات على ميديا فاير او قوقل درايف


----------



## engwah (12 فبراير 2018)

الجزء الاول الجزء الثانى وملفات الشرح لاتعمل الروابط


----------

